# AF #904 Caboose



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi All -- Picked up a complete AF set that included a #904 red caboose. The caboose is in great shape and very clean. However, at each end is the typical brass fence with hole for the brakewheel but no brakewheel. I went to Portlines website to find replacement brakewheels but was unsure which is the correct one. I wrote to Doug at Portlines and he suggested that some AF cabooses never received brakewheels and that this may be one that didn't. My question is how do I know for sure if it should have a brakewheel or not --is there any way of researching this? Thanks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All I have is a 603. You could buy both. Handwheels are always needed. WHen I go north again to Bomars hall I can check the AF stock and snap a picture.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Had a quick look here, but I couldn't find the 904. Was that 1956?

http://www.myflyertrains.org/AF_Catalogs/Gilbert Catalogs.htm

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Hi All -- Picked up a complete AF set that included a #904 red caboose. The caboose is in great shape and very clean. However, at each end is the typical brass fence with hole for the brakewheel but no brakewheel. I went to Portlines website to find replacement brakewheels but was unsure which is the correct one. I wrote to Doug at Portlines and he suggested that some AF cabooses never received brakewheels and that this may be one that didn't. My question is how do I know for sure if it should have a brakewheel or not --is there any way of researching this? Thanks.


Flyer, the book probably will show a picture: I'll try to look at it tonight. To jog my memory, would you send me a pm to do so?

Thanks,


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Meanwhile....

http://train-station.com/cgi-bin/shop.pl/page=AF-904.html/SID=52875664


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good find, Reck! Looks like no brake wheels. Nice looking caboose.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks, Teej!
I did check the book, but it's photo is not nearly as clear as the one posted above. The book photo was a profile shot, and those metal railings are just a thin line of metal with no visible protrusion from a brake wheel. My vote goes to the "no whheel at all" column.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Guys -- this was offered in 1956 and I agree with Reckers that it probably doesn't get brakewheels at all. Doug @ Portlines sure knows his stuff. Strange that AF provided the brass rails at each end with a hole for brakewheels but didn't install them. I'm sure they only used the same brass rail they use on all cabooses, but what would it have taken to install brakewheels? In 1956, they were a strong business so cost-cutting would not seem to be the reason. Very curious??


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't know about AF, but Lionel sure did things like that all the time ... used die or cast parts from prior projects on new stuff, often with bits and pieces omitted for cost savings, simplification, and the like.

TJ


----------



## jlong (Jul 3, 2012)

According to the almighty Greenburg guide, none of the 904's came with brake wheels. Nor were they illuminated. However, the deluxe illuminated 930's, made the same year, came with brakewheels.

This was obviously standard practice for Flyer. I am looking at a 638 from 1950-52. Same deal. It's non-illuminated with hole for brakewheel but no brakewheel which is correct according to the book. However, the deluxe illuminated 630's, made the same years had brake wheels.

The brakewheels are two piece so that's two operations that were eliminated to keep costs down. Flyer did everything they could to keep accounts with brow beating department stores that sold their lower end sets. Only premium sets headed by Challengers and whatnot got the premium cabooses.


----------

